# Pass / Fail Line for Oct 2010 FE Exam



## maddukes (Jan 3, 2011)

Did anyone get an 90 - 100 out of 180 score and still fail? I got an 89 out of 180 (49%) and failed and wanted to know how close I might be to passing.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 3, 2011)

maddukes said:


> Did anyone get an 90 - 100 out of 180 score and still fail? I got an 89 out of 180 (49%) and failed and wanted to know how close I might be to passing.


AM is 1 pt and PM is 2 pts. I got 111/240 first time in Apr, 2008. passed on the second try.


----------



## maddukes (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, but did you fail with a 111?


----------



## maddukes (Jan 3, 2011)

chaocl said:


> maddukes said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get an 90 - 100 out of 180 score and still fail? I got an 89 out of 180 (49%) and failed and wanted to know how close I might be to passing.
> ...



What was your score on the second try?


----------



## chaocl (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes I failed with 111 on the first try. 111/240 = 46.25% only. (65 AM/ 23*2=46 PM) I think you need around 54% for sure to pass...which means 130/240.

The second time I passed...so I don't know my %. (I GUESS the AM I did around 70/120; the PM 40/60 = 80/120) so the total score for the second time for me might be 150...that was the Oct, 2008 exam.( I choose general-general)


----------



## chaocl (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really understand your score.

89 = AM + PM?

89 = AM + PM*2?


----------



## maddukes (Jan 3, 2011)

chaocl said:


> I don't really understand your score.89 = AM + PM?
> 
> 89 = AM + PM*2?



Unfortunately NCEES doesn't give a break down of the 3 topics that are on both AM and PM (Statistics, Economics, Electricity) so I can't tell how many I got right in the AM and PM for those specific sections. The total number is all I can get, which was 89 questions correct out of the 180 (AM + PM). So to be conservative, I assumed that the number I got right for those 3 sections were from AM ( = 1 pt). The score that I came up with using that assumption is 113 / 240. The break down being AM = 65 *1 pt PM = 24 * 2 pt.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 3, 2011)

maddukes said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand your score.89 = AM + PM?
> ...


Try to get 70 AM and 30 PM. You are very close to pass the exam. Try harder and you will pass. I study 7 days a week from the July to Oct exam in 2008. I try even harder in the weekend..do not waste the Saturday or Sunday morning...study with your friends and you will understand some of the tips or short cut of some of the question you didn't aware the first time.


----------



## Klox23 (Jan 4, 2011)

chaocl said:


> Yes I failed with 111 on the first try. 111/240 = 46.25% only. (65 AM/ 23*2=46 PM) I think you need around 54% for sure to pass...



Yeah, I think so too. Perhaps around 55-60% to pass. I failed with a 52% in April 2010, but this time I passed. So keep trying, you are close!


----------



## srj (Jan 5, 2011)

maddukes said:


> Did anyone get an 90 - 100 out of 180 score and still fail? I got an 89 out of 180 (49%) and failed and wanted to know how close I might be to passing.


Got 67 correct in AM and 27 Correct in PM. Failed.


----------



## Lord_V (Jan 6, 2011)

srj said:


> maddukes said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get an 90 - 100 out of 180 score and still fail? I got an 89 out of 180 (49%) and failed and wanted to know how close I might be to passing.
> ...


i got 93 out of 180 and failed! i'm really upset about this. what was the pass line?


----------



## Bhattm (Jan 6, 2011)

Lord_V said:


> srj said:
> 
> 
> > maddukes said:
> ...


126/180


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 6, 2011)

Bhattm said:


> Lord_V said:
> 
> 
> > srj said:
> ...


Bhattm - Did u fail with a 70% score? Thats too bad


----------



## Bhattm (Jan 6, 2011)

Bhattm said:


> Lord_V said:
> 
> 
> > srj said:
> ...


I know that Because I failed at 124/180 (69%) in 2004


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 6, 2011)

Bhattm said:


> Bhattm said:
> 
> 
> > Lord_V said:
> ...


Yea, I guess few years ago 70% was passing and now I believe they scale it.


----------



## Bhattm (Jan 6, 2011)

Bhattm said:


> Bhattm said:
> 
> 
> > Lord_V said:
> ...


I passed it 130/180 (72%) in 2005


----------



## Misseemak (Jan 6, 2011)

I was told by one of my professors that you have to get 70%. Obviously I think that has changed since he took it. Someone told me people have been known to pass on 50% these days. The percentage changes every year based on the collective scores so I've heard.


----------



## Lord_V (Jan 6, 2011)

Bhattm said:


> Bhattm said:
> 
> 
> > Bhattm said:
> ...


it's different now, they scale it. at test masters we were told you need to get 50% of the questions right to make it.


----------



## elyse613 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what this translates to, but in VA, you get your scores even when you pass (but not the breakdown in detail). My letter says that I "received a passing score of 82 on the FE examination" but I'm not sure if that means 82% right or if it's some kind of normalized value...


----------

